# need herps



## sammy09 (Jan 12, 2010)

mum wont let me have a reptilewhats something that will change her mind.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 12, 2010)

Depends on her reason for not letting you have one.


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

they will eat the flys around the house...
depends what you want


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 12, 2010)

you could try to get her interested in reptiles?


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 12, 2010)

my mum thinks its bad to keep reptiles in cages


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 12, 2010)

maybe do some hard hours research for a month or two and show her how much passion you've got for reptiles cause if u really want one , 1 or 2 months is nothing


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 12, 2010)

um... that's a hard one! 

Tell her they're happy there and have never known any different, and can come out of their enclosures and visit on occasion!


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 12, 2010)

ive done reasearch for over a year now and even went to a shop with her to see how much it will cost but now shes changed her mind again


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 12, 2010)

hmmm my parents were the same at one stage and my step dad still is but they lernt to live with it.


----------



## webcol (Jan 12, 2010)

Tell her that either way the reptiles will be caged as that is the reason there bred. Then say so you should get them to ensure they have the best living conditions..


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 12, 2010)

webcol said:


> Tell her that either way the reptiles will be caged as that is the reason there bred. Then say so you should get them to ensure they have the best living conditions..


 thats wat allowed me to go to the shop but now shes thought of an excuse and says she dosnt want to join other people and keep them


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 12, 2010)

Introduce her to geckos. All types.


----------



## webcol (Jan 12, 2010)

Well if your old enough then move out of home. I did when i was 17, now i can do what i want, i have a sweet place and i can keep what i want. But i guess for most people moving might be a bit drastic so just keep annoying them till ya get one,


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 12, 2010)

right now i cant move out


----------



## webcol (Jan 12, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> right now i cant move out



I also used to ask my mum if she would rather me waste my money on drugs and alcohol or pay for the things i wanted


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

what is it that you want?


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah I'd say get geckos too, they are really cute and don't take up much space, and really don't need a lot of room to run around, so even a standard exo terra enclosure is heaps of space for them. She couldn't object to them!!


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 12, 2010)

let her know that snakes dont like wide open spaces it freaks them out which is why they are 
a. ambush predetors
b. live in/under logs, burnt out trees, crevices in rocks ect
a stander 4x2x2 (foot) enclosure is to big of a space for somthing like a childrens python and can freak them out makeing them aggresive.


----------



## Bretsta (Jan 12, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> my mum thinks its bad to keep reptiles in cages




if your looking at something friendly like a bearded dragon, then explain to her that they live much longer in captivity, and thrive on human contact when in captivity. this might take away the part where she thinks it's cruel. and then when she's ok with that, get another enclosure and just rock up home with a python one day, lol.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 12, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> mum wont let me have a reptilewhats something that will change her mind.


 
Just start collecting books and everything on them... One day she will see you are still keen and not just in a phaze about it and let you keep some.It may take years but it will work.

Give it time.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 12, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> my mum thinks its bad to keep reptiles in cages



my lizards free range, if thats her only problem suggest that! 

and the snakes seem happy in their enclosures, they sometimes even put tehmselves away when theyve finished exploring.


----------



## Rhysc (Jan 12, 2010)

I just came home with a snake one day, not much they can do if you have it, chances are she's not going to touch it, well that was my logic and it worked, but that was over 10 years ago


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah i think that if she sees your keen on having one and you research them often she will let you get one.
i had wanted one for years. since i was a little boy. and after i got one, that wasnt enough.
and watch a few documentaries and spend time looking at books and magazines. and even if your not watching them for any purpose, david attonboroughs series life in cold blood is so interesting anyway.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 12, 2010)

Costa said:


> yeah i think that if she sees your keen on having one and you research them often she will let you get one.
> i had wanted one for years. since i was a little boy. and after i got one, that wasnt enough.
> and watch a few documentaries and spend time looking at books and magazines. and even if your not watching them for any purpose, david attonboroughs series life in cold blood is so interesting anyway.


 

Yeah that show will get anyone interested. I have a few herps now, but hubby doesn't really like any of them. He will love sitting down to watch that show, except when a huge snake is eating a deer, still thinks that is disgusting!!


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 12, 2010)

Lovemydragons said:


> Yeah I'd say get geckos too, they are really cute and don't take up much space, and really don't need a lot of room to run around, so even a standard exo terra enclosure is heaps of space for them. She couldn't object to them!!


 how big would the enclosure have to be and what lighting will i need


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

just buy one anyway lol what i did =) they eventually get used to it
or just research like a mad man and she might see your passion in herps look at prices look at different snakes get snake facts gecko facts just go nuts lol.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> how big would the enclosure have to be and what lighting will i need



they only need a heat mat no lighting just a fish tank of something like that. ask freeloader or geckoman the will be able to help more than me 
but another one that may be the same but abit cheaper a bearded dragon.


----------



## JrFear (Jan 13, 2010)

geckos (Levis are cute) & small pythons (children's, spotted, stimson's, pygmy) are they way to go easy to keep dnt require much and don't need huge enclosures!

i just came home with one, one day and my mum freaked she was like get it out now! im like no!
she wont touch my reptiles shes way to scared so there still here haha!

good luck!


----------



## Renagade (Jan 13, 2010)

i'm also voting gecko. if you do it well, you win her over for sure. get her researching with you, involve her.


----------



## rubysnake (Jan 13, 2010)

webcol said:


> I also used to ask my mum if she would rather me waste my money on drugs and alcohol or pay for the things i wanted



i loved that line!


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 13, 2010)

Something else that may also help, if you don't do it already - don't wait to be asked to help around the house ie: get the washing off the line, wash dishes, tidy up. All these things help if your mum's hesistant because she thinks kids (sorry, don't know how old you are) shouldn't just get something for nothing. 
Keeping up with helping around the house also shows you are responsible and may make her realise that, yes, you would keep up with feeding, cleaning out etc.
Good luck!


----------



## toximac (Jan 13, 2010)

Parents will throw any excuse..BUT U NEED TO ACT & SHOW THEM UR MATURE ENOUGH.. trust me.. go to bunnings, buy a 40 Litre bell container (wheel under bed one) take wheels off, go to The Herp Shop - Australia , research everything u need like heat chord, thermo if u havent and buy it all at once.. deposit on a chidlrens/stimpson (watever small snake u want), once you get it, your mum will be angry initially, but be used to the idea and won't ask you to return it if you cry and cant after 6 months...she will forget about it as its a low maintenance, or she won't even know if your that good and she lets you have privacy.
When you ask, you will always get a No due to them not understanding, you need to be mature and be the teacher, good luck...!!!


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 13, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> how big would the enclosure have to be and what lighting will i need


 
I have a 40x40x60cm URS enclosure. I use a heat dome sitting on top. I have velvet marbled geckos, so they like climbing up the walls, so I had to get an escape proof enclosure.

I have a small wattage globe on during day light hours. It encourages them to come out of their hiding spots during the day to warm up. They don't need fluro lighting or UV as they are nocturnal. It's not too bright, otherwise they get scared easily. They are older now, so they don't mind me peaking in every now and then and don't run away all the time. 

With your set up you'd probably need to decide which species you want to go with before organising what items you would need in the enclosure.

Below is a pick of when I first got the enclosure, heaps more hiding spots and wood and stuff to climb and hide in, but gives you an idea of what the enclosure looks like.
And the second pic is my boy, the pic is a little old now, but if they stay out long enough I can get some new ones. They are gorgeous, and so fun to watch them hunt at night!


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lovemydragons said:


> I have a 40x40x60cm URS enclosure. I use a heat dome sitting on top. I have velvet marbled geckos, so they like climbing up the walls, so I had to get an escape proof enclosure.
> 
> I have a small wattage globe on during day light hours. It encourages them to come out of their hiding spots during the day to warm up. They don't need fluro lighting or UV as they are nocturnal. It's not too bright, otherwise they get scared easily. They are older now, so they don't mind me peaking in every now and then and don't run away all the time.
> 
> ...


 how much did it all cost


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 13, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> how much did it all cost


 
Um...enclosure was $170 (I think, got it from warehouse type supplier), rock wall was $30-40, but these can be made, I am lazy. There are heaps of this style of enclosures on the net at a wider range of prices, some cheaper some more exensive, so you can spend what you like.
Globe dome was about $50-60 including globe. This was about 8-10 months ago, so amounts might vary as I can't remember exactly.

Geckos will vary between gecko species, locations and ages. 

Other than set up these guys are so easy and cheap to look after. A few crickets a few times a week, dusting occassionally too. Not an interactive pet, but very rewarding and entertaining anyway!


----------



## cris (Jan 13, 2010)

You should point out that if the reptiles are properly cared for they are far better off in captivity than the wild (this is obviously hypothetical because they arnt getting released anyway).

In the wild most reptiles die very quick, they suffer from parasites, disease, predation, competition for shelter and food etc. The idea that wild animals are all happy and peaceful is BS, with some exceptions most animals do far better in captivity(assuming good husbandry). Some animals do have requirements that are hard for the average person to meet, but most commonly available species are very easy to look after properly(if you do your homework).


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

cris said:


> You should point out that if the reptiles are properly cared for they are far better off in captivity than the wild (this is obviously hypothetical because they arnt getting released anyway).
> 
> In the wild most reptiles die very quick, they suffer from parasites, disease, predation, competition for shelter and food etc. The idea that wild animals are all happy and peaceful is BS, with some exceptions most animals do far better in captivity(assuming good husbandry). Some animals do have requirements that are hard for the average person to meet, but most commonly available species are very easy to look after properly(if you do your homework).


 thanks Chris and it is BS Thats why in America bears will eat out of the garbage and where i am in Sydney Ibis will fight for Mcdonalds and other food left on the grouned


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

I wonder if snakes like ibis:lol:


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

now back to what its about i still cant convince my mum s is there any other ideas


----------



## snocodile (Jan 13, 2010)

the way i convinced my parents to let me have a reptile was to show that i was responsable and could look after animals. i did that by breeding stick insects.


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

i already am breeding spiny leaf insects and goliath stick insects


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

but i havnt said anything about proving that i can look after them


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

i just do it but thanks because im going to tell her about that


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

my mum read this behind my back and had a fit its going to be harder trying to convince her:cry::x


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 13, 2010)

snocodile said:


> the way i convinced my parents to let me have a reptile was to show that i was responsable and could look after animals. i did that by breeding stick insects.


 
Yeah I started with fish, was a 4ft tank. We all thought it would be nice and not too much trouble, but there was heaps of work involved. After my parents had seen how much I'd done to keep them, they were fine when I wanted to sell them and get into reptiles. I only had beardies when I was home with them, but they were ok that I knew everything i needed to know, had the books and also paid for it all by myself! 

I'm not saying to start with fish, but if there is something they will let you have so that can prove you can look after something a little more of a higher responsibility and then work your way up to a snake or dragon?


----------



## Opalsdad (Jan 13, 2010)

Start with getting your reptile liscence first, print off pages of snakes geckos etc from the site and leave them spread around the bedroom, dunny etc. If she sees how passionate you are about it and how you will get your liscence anyway. She may relent, but good luck with it


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

my printer is broken


----------



## bfg23 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tell her in captivity, they are always kept at optimum temperature, they are safe from predators, they are guaranteed the next meal, and are safe from virus and disease.
Very different story in the wild.


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks bfg ill try it but i dont know if it will work


----------

